# Amateur cookoff ideas



## domingue82

I have a cook off this Saturday, main entry is ribs, got that covered. They have a freestyle entry that must consist of a protein or seafood, no side dishes. Anyone have any ideas for this?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Smoked shrimp on a screwier rub in oil and season smoke until shrimp aredone.

Also welcome to the forum.
Warren


----------



## tropics

I agree Shrimp 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cedar-plank-shrimp-with-cheese-grits.280714/
Richie 
welcome to SMF


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

Going to go with Warren on this one.   Super easy, and super tasty!


----------



## browneyesvictim

Agreed. Shrimp would be a great idea. Moinks, ABT, Scarbelly wings, or pork belly burnt ends could also be a hit.

Welcome!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Check this thread on my Throwdown Winner. Or other Throwdown Winners, for that matter...JJ 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-shrimp-salad-and-flat-iron-steak-po-boy.138609/


----------



## gmc2003

Pork shots - especially if they're not really into BBQ. 

Here's a look-see in case your not familiar with them:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-shots.276391/

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked

Walchit Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Walchit

Np. How did you do


----------



## Bigun94

i like smoked wings


----------

